# Use Case anwendbar?



## kossy (18. Dez 2009)

Hallo !

Ich habe nochmal eine Verständnisfrage zur UML. Ich plane ein Use case zu zeichnen, bin aber nciht sicher, ob das für diesen Anwendungsfall überhaupt geht. Es hat auch eigentlich nichts mit Java zu tun, hoffe, ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen.

Also irgendwer benutzt ein Excel Dokument, trägt hier Daten in eine Datenmaske (also wenn man so will ein Datenblatt) ein. Dadurch werden irgendwelche Berechnungen durchgeführt (eine betriebswirtschaftliche Kennzahl wird errechnet und ein Diagramm in Form von Säulen wird erzeugt). Diese Erzeugung passiert automatisch, der Benutzer brauch sich darum nicht zu kümmern.

Im Anhang habe ich mal ein Bild von einem einfachen Use Case skizziert, mit dem ich gerne dieses Szenario beschreiben möchte. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das so korrekt ist. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht einen Rat geben?

Vielen Dank


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2009)

Deine Frage ist, ob man mit Excel rechnen und Diagramme erstellen kann?
Ja ;-)


----------



## kossy (18. Dez 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Deine Frage ist, ob man mit Excel rechnen und Diagramme erstellen kann?


Sorry das war nicht die Frage. Die Frage ist, ob mein UML Diagramm so verwendet werden kann, wie ich es im Anhang skizziert habe.


----------



## maki (18. Dez 2009)

Man kann auch Systeme (Excel, etc. pp.) bzw. teile davon als Aktoren im Use Case Diagramm haben, wenn es hilft das auszudrücken was man ausdrücken möchte


----------



## kossy (18. Dez 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Man kann auch Systeme (Excel, etc. pp.) bzw. teile davon als Aktoren im Use Case Diagramm haben, wenn es hilft das auszudrücken was man ausdrücken möchte



Danke für den Post, aber leider hilft mir das jetzt auch nicht weiter. 

Vielleicht stelle ich die Frage nochmal etwas anders formuliert:

Kann ich mein Use Case so benutzen, wie ich ihn im Anhang meines ersten Post skizziert habe? 

Der Akteur startet in Excel eine Dateneingabe und transparent im Hintergrund wird ein Diagramm erzeugt. Diese Diagrammerzeugung habe ich in einem extend use case ausgelagert. Wie gesagt, im Anhang habe ich es skizziert.


----------



## maki (18. Dez 2009)

> Kann ich mein Use Case so benutzen, wie ich ihn im Anhang meines ersten Post skizziert habe?


Klar kannst du, aber ob es gut bzw. ausreichend ist können wir dir hier nicht sagen, dazu fehlen uns die notwendigen Infos 

Warum du mit extends arbeitest kann ich dir nämlich nicht sagen.


----------



## kossy (18. Dez 2009)

Extend Beziehung verwende ich, weil die Diagramme nur erzeugt werden, wenn bestimmte Zahlen in die Datenmaske eingegeben wurden. Ansonsten passiert eben nichts in Punkto Diagrammerzeugung. Deshalb eben die extend Beziehung anstelle der include Verbindung


----------



## kossy (18. Dez 2009)

Ich vermute aber, dass ich die extend-Beziehung in diesem Fall richtig einsetze.


----------

